
Buckyballs release electron-positron pairs in forward directions - bookofjoe
https://link.springer.com/article/10.1140%2Fepjd%2Fe2019-100552-2
======
ncmncm
This makes no sense to me, but I don't know the lingo. Anybody care to
explain?

~~~
bookofjoe
[https://phys.org/news/2019-12-buckyballs-electron-
positron-p...](https://phys.org/news/2019-12-buckyballs-electron-positron-
pairs.html)

